# Sway bars - Hotchkis vs Eibach



## malum in se (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey all - want your opinions on these two products. Hotchkis has had their product out awhile, and so I'm sure some of you can comment on that. I see that Eibach recently brought theirs to market, but haven't seen any comments.

Come on now people, don't let me down! I'd really like to hear from some people who did this mod please.


----------



## malum in se (Feb 16, 2006)

bump


----------



## #1judge (Mar 24, 2006)

i got slp sway bar and bushing kit , works great , alot less wheel hop and better handling.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I have Hotchkis bars- love 'em.


----------



## cclerc (Sep 1, 2005)

*Sway bars*

I have installed front and rear Hotchkis sway bars (with Eibach coils and Koni springs), this totally eliminate the understeer and it feels like a totally new car. However the Hotchkis sawy bars are a pain to install both at the front and at the rear.


----------



## malum in se (Feb 16, 2006)

cclerc said:


> the Hotchkis sawy bars are a pain to install both at the front and at the rear.


I bet it's not a pain to pay someone to install! :lol: :lol:


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

only a pain in the wallet.


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

socal gto said:


> only a pain in the wallet.


I hate those.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

It seems that the price for mods on new cars seem to be really big pain ones.


----------



## Speedlyte (Sep 30, 2006)

cclerc said:


> I have installed front and rear Hotchkis sway bars (with Eibach coils and Koni springs), this totally eliminate the understeer and it feels like a totally new car. However the Hotchkis sawy bars are a pain to install both at the front and at the rear.


Excuse my lack of knowledge but when u say Eibach Coils and Koni Springs I was assuming you were talking about the coil springs of the suspension but u listed to different companies completely.


----------



## STI GUY (Oct 28, 2006)

Speedlyte said:


> Excuse my lack of knowledge but when u say Eibach Coils and Koni Springs I was assuming you were talking about the coil springs of the suspension but u listed to different companies completely.


VERY NICE!!! I AM LOOKING FORWARD TO THE NEW SWAY BARS!


----------

